# What beer (or beer style) goes with what cigar?



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

I am a novice smoker and would like some thoughts as to, what type of beer goes well with what cigar?
I have a Wee Heavy Scottish Ale, A good Irish Stout, a very potent Porter,
and a Pale Ale. All in need of the proper smoke.
Any ideas?
Shark


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Smoke what you enjoy.

Drink with it what you enjoy.

That's all that matters.

There are at least as many answers to your question as there are cigars and beers.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I actually prefer coffee or a Port - 

I think the rule of thumb is to match your drink with the cigar in terms of strength.. So don't pair up a Heavy beer with a connecticut shade wrapped cigar. it will overpower the cigar.

:2


----------



## Fat Old Sun (Sep 8, 2005)

This is truly a glorious opportunity.

The only way to be sure, is to drink and smoke them in as many combinations as you can. Once you have accomplished this, it is necessary to then repeat the process to rule out any one-off abnormalities. As daunting a task as this may seem, the quality of your findings, the integrity of your research, and the application of scientific method itself, are all dependent on you sampling as many beers and cigars as you possibly can.

It's a dirty job... well, you know how the rest goes


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Andyman said:


> I actually prefer coffee or a Port -
> 
> I think the rule of thumb is to match your drink with the cigar in terms of strength.. So don't pair up a Heavy beer with a connecticut shade wrapped cigar. it will overpower the cigar.
> 
> :2


+1

this is what I've experienced most, but if I don't have a choice I'm drinking what I have on hand.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Fat Old Sun said:


> This is truly a glorious opportunity.
> 
> The only way to be sure, is to drink and smoke them in as many combinations as you can. Once you have accomplished this, it is necessary to then repeat the process to rule out any one-off abnormalities. As daunting a task as this may seem, the quality of your findings, the integrity of your research, and the application of scientific method itself, are all dependent on you sampling as many beers and cigars as you possibly can.
> 
> It's a dirty job... well, you know how the rest goes


Actually, if I recall my statistics classes, I don't think that this would result in a valid sample set. In order to produce statistically valid results and an acceptably low standard deviation, I'm afraid you are going to have to run the tests often enough to be able to reproduce the results consistently. Many times, this can mean five or ten, or even more times. I cannot stress enough that in order to do this correctly, you will have to run these tests over and over again until you get scientifically supportable results. I understand that this could present difficulties, but the rigorous rules of research are there for a reason.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I usually drink the beer before and after I smoke a cigar. If I want to smoke and drink at the same time, and I gotta have beer, I will go for a nice sweet Lambic Ale. Really, when it comes to drinks I like a nice Cream Soda like a Virgil's. That really does the trick for me. Also, nothing wrong with a bourbon or a scotch to help you smoke a cigar.


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

one thing i've learned is let your cigar pick the drink, especially if you've nevr had that combo before. if you pick your drink first, then base the cigar off that you could be disappointed.


so many times i've done this and it ruined my experience. light the cigar first and puff it for 5 or 10 mins. then think about what kind of drink you want and what specific drink that is.

cheers :al


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I prefer a good strong cup of coffee and a coke. For me coke cleans the palate. Gentlemen Jack doesn't kill your cigar either, Eagle Rare I think is good with a fairly strong stogie.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

shark said:


> I am a novice smoker and would like some thoughts as to, what type of beer goes well with what cigar?
> I have a Wee Heavy Scottish Ale, A good Irish Stout, a very potent Porter,
> and a Pale Ale. All in need of the proper smoke.
> Any ideas?
> Shark


I truly just enjoy sprite on the rocks.


----------



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for all of your inputs.
I think you all have excellent points, and will be taken to heart.
Shark


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I find that darker, maltier beers do better with cigars.
the exception is with delicate, conn. shade cigars, then hoppier beers go better.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Ya know, I was just having this conversation the other night with SlimDiesel... I've never had a wide experience with beer (read: Bud Select and Corona... liked the corona, wanna try with lime)... and yes, I know Corona is a very weak beer... I like a coke or sprite with a stick, and wanna try the maduro/hot chocolate combo that I keep reading about.. I've got a nice Padron 2000 maddie waiting for me, but no hot chocolate... I'm interested in learning about the world of beer..I hear Altbier is the man to talk to, I may drop him a PM... I can't buy my own beer yet though, which sucks... nother year and a half.. oh well, probably a good thing, as it's money I don't need to spend anyway...


----------



## fitter4570 (Nov 12, 2005)

A nice expresso goes great with a good Cigar,New Castle Creek Ale taste just fine too.Depends on what your in the mood for.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

fitter4570 said:


> A nice expresso goes great with a good Cigar,New Castle Creek Ale taste just fine too.Depends on what your in the mood for.


What is New Cactle Creek Ale?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

al two said:


> one thing i've learned is let your cigar pick the drink, especially if you've nevr had that combo before. if you pick your drink first, then base the cigar off that you could be disappointed.
> 
> so many times i've done this and it ruined my experience. light the cigar first and puff it for 5 or 10 mins. then think about what kind of drink you want and what specific drink that is.
> 
> cheers :al


That actually makes a lot of sense to me...now if I can just hold the waitress off for 10 minutes after arriving! :r


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> What is New Cactle Creek Ale?


Damn, I cant even spell castle right...


----------



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I have to admit the cigar should pick the beer, but I really like a potent Scottish Ale with a full bodied cigar.
Thanks to all,
Shark


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm new to cigars, but when I was smoking my Ashton VSG Robusto, the vanilla porter I made (I homebrew) went EXCELLENT with it. A nice, dark rich malty beer fit in well with my VSG!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I find lighter flavored/body beers go well with cigars. I don't like the flavor of the beer to kill the cigar. The beverage is more to wet the lips and thurst more than a complement to the cigar.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I find lighter flavored/body beers go well with cigars. I don't like the flavor of the beer to kill the cigar. The beverage is more to wet-the-lips and quench thurst more than a complement to the cigar.

-Guiness
-New Castle
-Corona
-Sam Adams Light


----------

